# Organe des Zander - langer harter Leiter?!



## Packy (6. Oktober 2021)

Mein erster Zander mit 63cm.
Bein Ausnehmen habe ich mir die Organe mal genau angesehen und habe mich gefragt, was dieser lange altweiß-farbene Strohhalm-dicke Leiter war der fast von Kopf bis fast zum After ging. Leider habe ich kein Foto gemacht. Ist jetzt auch leider schon ein paar Tage her. Das Ding war wie eine knöchernde Arterie. Leider finde ich nur Fotos von Organen bei Aalen und Karpfen im Netz, aber ihr wisst doch bestimmt was ich meine.

Der Fisch schmeckte herrlich, gebacken mit Butter Zitrone und Gewürzen im Backofen und Reis dazu. Aber am Abend musste ich mich erstmals seit langem übergeben. Schade


----------



## hanzz (6. Oktober 2021)

Startseite - A la carte
					

A LA CARTE ist ein Gourmet Magazin, das sich an anspruchsvolle Genießer und kaufkräftige, kultivierte Opinion Leader richtet. In der gehobenen Gastronomie, bei Spitzenwinzern und innovativen Genussmittelproduzenten gilt A LA CARTE als Leadmedium.




					www.alacarte.at


----------



## Packy (6. Oktober 2021)

Ja ich weiß, Zander gehört zu den Barsch Arten. Aber auf dem verlinkten Foto und dem Text finde ich den von mir entdeckten Teil nicht wieder. Die Speiseröhre soll bei Zander ja sehr kurz sein oder? Der Magen war relativ weit vorne, wie auf dem verlinkten Foto. Die Röhre ging weiter, entlang der riesigen Schwimmblase und war übrigens 2-3 mal umd etwa 50° geschwungen.
Das was ich meine war bei meinem 63cm Zander mind. 20cm lang.


----------



## zandertex (6. Oktober 2021)

Den nächsten Zander nimmste einfach nicht aus.......sonder schneidest einfach rechts und links die Filets runter,dann kommt auch kein Kopfkino und alles ist gut!


----------



## Packy (7. Oktober 2021)

Krass ich denke das war der Darm (englisch: Intestine).






						BIO370-Perch Dissection
					






					www.savalli.us
				




Kopfkino, Naja ich mache mir ja keine Sorgen oder so, mich interessiert es einfach nur wahnsinnig viel, was ich da so alles töte.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht war es ein Milchner mit Laichansatz, das haben die schon zu der Jahreszeit mal mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt…Aber knorpelig ist es nicht, befindet sich direkt unter den Bauchlappen…


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Oktober 2021)

Das war sein Magen, und der war voll mit...
Der kleine war so ca. 15cm groß.


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es ein *Milchner mit Laichansatz*, das haben die schon zu der Jahreszeit mal mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt…Aber knorpelig ist es nicht, befindet sich direkt unter den Bauchlappen…


??? Hast du in Biologie geschwänzt oder warst du da schon Angeln ???


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Oktober 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> ??? Hast du in Biologie geschwänzt oder warst du da schon Angeln ???


Ja klar, Karauschen bei Oma im Teich auf dem Bauernhof …

Packy hat geschrieben:
was dieser lange altweiß-farbene Strohhalm-dicke Leiter war der fast von Kopf bis fast zum After ging.

Anscheind Missverständnis, wie ein Magen aussieht sollte doch jeder wissen und auch mal reinschauen als Angler … Die Strohhalmdicke hat mich etwas irritiert und der Magen ist garnicht so lang vom Kopf bis zum Schwanz… Zumal hat er schon die Organe vom Aal untersucht und Würmer festgestellt …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Oktober 2021)

Gert-Show 
In manchen Sachen hilft Schule schwänzen doch mal …

Gelber Pfeil = Laichansatz bei Milchner noch nicht ausgeprägt…
Wie von Packy beschrieben im ersten Post…

Schwarzer Pfeil = Magen ziemlich voll mit mehreren kleinen Fischen


----------



## hanzz (8. Oktober 2021)

Also zu meiner Zeit wurde auch geschwänzt, um Laich anzusetzen oder sich den Magen voll zu machen.


----------



## Gert-Show (8. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Gert-Show
> In manchen Sachen hilft Schule schwänzen doch mal …
> 
> Gelber Pfeil = Laichansatz bei Milchner noch nicht ausgeprägt…
> ...


Ach menno, Milchner haben definitiv keinen Laichansatz, den haben nur Rogner. Over and out...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Oktober 2021)

Ja hast Recht, meinte damit den Ansatz bei den Milchner, um auf den Post von Packy  zurückzukommen …
Sehr aufmerksam, schlaues Kerlchen…


----------

